# Dell E248WFP 24" LCD - A Mini Review



## shakensoul (Mar 20, 2008)

This is a mini review of the entry level Dell E248WFP 24" widescreen LCD. For people who are into gaming/movies/internet browsing/home users and planning to upgrade from their 15/17" CRT/LCD and, this 24" LCD will fulfill the basic purposes that they are looking for. For performance and color purist, this LCD might fail to satisfy them due to lack of adjustibility, input connectors and viewing angles of the LCD. Read on to find out more.

*Tech Specs*

Monitor Size (Viewable Image Screen) - 24 inches 

Pixel Pitch - 0.282 mm

Response Time (Typical) - 5 ms 

Viewing Angle (Typical) - 160 degrees 

Luminance (Brightness) - 400cd/m2 Typical

Contrast Ratio (Typical) - 1000:1

Connector Type  - Analog, DVI-D (Digital) with HDCP

Price  - Rs. 17000 (with 5 years warranty)

Please don't ask me how I got the monitor for 17k as it was only a one time deal. 


*1. Packaging and Contents*

As usual, the packaging is done well to avoid any damage while in transit. The contents includes the DVI and VGA cable, CD and manual.

*www.imgx.org/pthumbs/small/5985/IMG_4527.JPG

*www.imgx.org/pthumbs/small/5986/IMG_4528.JPG

The stand is quite stable and it easily locks into the LCD with a reassuring click. As I mentioned earlier, the stand lacks adjustibility, it only tilts backward and slightly forward, you cannot adjust the height or rotate the LCD. The overall design of the monitor is quite sleek, does not feel too cheap or plastic, you have to keep in mind that Dell had to keep the price down on these components.

*www.imgx.org/pthumbs/small/5987/IMG_4529.JPG

*www.imgx.org/pthumbs/small/5988/IMG_4534.JPG

*www.imgx.org/pthumbs/small/5989/IMG_4535.JPG


*2. The LCD*

The LCD with the protective thermocol sheet.

*www.imgx.org/pthumbs/small/5990/IMG_4537.JPG

*www.imgx.org/pthumbs/small/5991/IMG_4538.JPG


Backview of the LCD.

*www.imgx.org/pthumbs/small/5992/IMG_4540.JPG

*www.imgx.org/pthumbs/small/5993/IMG_4550.JPG

*www.imgx.org/pthumbs/small/5994/IMG_4552.JPG


The VGA connector.

*www.imgx.org/pthumbs/small/5996/IMG_4543.JPG


The DVI connector.

*www.imgx.org/pthumbs/small/5997/IMG_4547.JPG


The front panel buttons.

*www.imgx.org/pthumbs/small/5998/IMG_4553.JPG

*www.imgx.org/pthumbs/small/5999/IMG_4564.JPG

*www.imgx.org/pthumbs/small/6000/IMG_4565.JPG


----------



## shakensoul (Mar 20, 2008)

*3. LCD in action.*

The LCD was connected to a Gainward Nvidia 6600GT Golden Sample through DVI. I could not find much difference between analog and the digital input, maybe because I did not look too closely, or the difference might appear in certain applications/games/movies.

Thankfully I did not find any dead/stuck pixels. There was no noticeable backlight bleed.

The desktop viewed directly from the front.

*www.imgx.org/pthumbs/small/6003/IMG_4579.JPG

About the viewing angles, there is definite color shift when viewed from different angles, however it is not to the extent that it distorts the image. I can confortably view the LCD from a distance of about 8-10ft and watch movies along with 5-6 people without any problem.

HD content viewed from the front.

*www.imgx.org/pthumbs/small/6001/IMG_4577.JPG

*www.imgx.org/pthumbs/small/6002/IMG_4578.JPG

*www.imgx.org/pthumbs/small/6004/IMG_4580.JPG

*www.imgx.org/pthumbs/small/6005/IMG_4581.JPG


Viewed from the left, please keep in mind that these were taken with a digital camera with amateur skills and might not reproduce reality, and these angles were infact quite big.

*www.imgx.org/pthumbs/small/6006/IMG_4582.JPG


Viewed from the right.

*www.imgx.org/pthumbs/small/6007/IMG_4583.JPG


Viewed from the top, I mean top :bleh: 

*www.imgx.org/pthumbs/small/6008/IMG_4585.JPG


DVD content from the front.

*www.imgx.org/pthumbs/small/6009/IMG_4587.JPG


DVD content from the left.

*www.imgx.org/pthumbs/small/6010/IMG_4588.JPG

*www.imgx.org/pthumbs/small/6011/IMG_4590.JPG


*4. Conclusion.*

For a person upgrading from a 17" CRT, the increase in space and clarity is overwhelming. And I had no idea about TN, IPS, PVA untill I joined the tech forums. And I have not seen a IPS, PVA panel in action before, so I cannot complain.

About gaming and ghosting, I don't game :bleh:  so no comments, but I can bet it'll be awesome, since the viewing angles will be straight on.

My main purpose of the upgrade is to watch HD content and internet browsing, so I can safely say that the upgrade has fulfilled my purpose and I am satisfied, more so because of the price factor. The LCD is absolutely bang for the buck, so people complaining and particular about viewing angles, color reproduction and limited input connectors, I would advise you to stay away from the monitor. For that you must be ready to pay a premium and go for the ultrasharp, the more you expect at a economical price, the more dissapointed you'll be. 

So for a people with a budget and looking for more space, you cannot go wrong.


----------



## techtronic (Mar 20, 2008)

*Completely agree coz I am using it too*


----------



## Faun (Mar 21, 2008)

ghosting while gaming ?


----------



## shakensoul (Mar 21, 2008)

As I mentioned, I do not game so cannot comment on that, however other users of this monitor have not seen any ghosting while gaming.


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Mar 21, 2008)

I am getting this one for sure when I'll get meself a PS3 later this year.What's the current price & how can I order it online without a credit card? I only have a debit card.What's the maximum resolution for this monitor? 

OT: Megan Fox looks so freaking hot on this screen.Man can't wait to get my hands on it.


----------



## Pathik (Mar 21, 2008)

^1920*1200
BTW Great Review. 
But still, How did you get it for 17k?


----------



## gauravakaasid (Mar 21, 2008)

allwyndlima said:


> OT: Megan Fox looks so freaking hot on this screen.Man can't wait to get my hands on *her*.



^^i wish it was that easy


----------



## rollcage (Mar 21, 2008)

Nice ... review ... small but good.
specially the pics review is good. 
congrats on new purchase.


----------



## shakensoul (Mar 21, 2008)

allwyndlima said:


> I am getting this one for sure when I'll get meself a PS3 later this year.What's the current price & how can I order it online without a credit card? I only have a debit card.What's the maximum resolution for this monitor?
> 
> OT: Megan Fox looks so freaking hot on this screen.Man can't wait to get my hands on it.



You can negotiate the price with the dell rep, price can be anywhere between 18-20k. And you make payment by sending a DD.

I got it for 17k with a spacial deal


----------



## acewin (Mar 23, 2008)

gauravakaasid said:


> ^^i wish it was that easy



well what can be said she is real hot, it will be haven if you lay your hands, heehe, and we are still on earth
BTW, the review is real good, my question is what quality of video of Transformer are you running, is it DVD content DVDrip certainly not from TV tuner card, because I dont think they have premiered it on TV yet. And yeah 24 inch is a real thing if we wanna watch HD n DVD movies on comps


----------



## shakensoul (Mar 24, 2008)

acewin said:


> well what can be said she is real hot, it will be haven if you lay your hands, heehe, and we are still on earth
> BTW, the review is real good, my question is what quality of video of Transformer are you running, is it DVD content DVDrip certainly not from TV tuner card, because I dont think they have premiered it on TV yet. And yeah 24 inch is a real thing if we wanna watch HD n DVD movies on comps



The Transformer movie was a HDrip 720p.


----------



## vista__n00b (Mar 24, 2008)

Watch ur language.


----------



## ..:: Free Radical ::.. (Mar 25, 2008)

^ He was nice enough to offer a group order for other people on another forum to extend the benefit of the deal he got to others.
He even cared to post a review for everyone's sake. 
And how did you help ?


----------



## vista__n00b (Mar 25, 2008)

..:: Free Radical ::.. said:


> ^ He was nice enough to offer a group order for other people on another forum to extend the benefit of the deal he got to others.
> He even cared to post a review for everyone's sake.
> And how did you help ?


I have already said that it was a nice review but I am equally entitled to post something that doesn't look right. If some user is accepting the appreciation then he/she should take any complaints in the right spirit as well. IMHO If he went for a bulk deal "for some other forum" then he should keep it to that "other forum" or else he should detail it here as well. I don't know where I was wrong.


			
				shakensoul said:
			
		

> edited out (MOD edit)


As far as original poster is concerned. Your post has been reported for abusive language *Mr. Etiquette*


----------



## Kniwor (Mar 25, 2008)

This argument ends here, I'm not taking any action against u for ur language, and I'm, sure u would like it remains that way.

@vista__n00b
shakensoul has all right to reserve any information that he does not want to share with you, he just mentioned the price at which he got it, and it is up to him to keep the source secret or share it with you, your comments are not appreciated.


----------



## shakensoul (Mar 25, 2008)

FYI, I had posted the deal under the bazaar section in thinkdigit forums, but the mods did not allow it and it never materialized.


----------



## acewin (Mar 29, 2008)

shakensoul said:


> FYI, I had posted the deal under the bazaar section in thinkdigit forums, but the mods did not allow it and it never materialized.



even then I think the info that we can bargain with the dell rep is good.
I didnt knew that they entertain that also, never tried buying dell stuff heehe


----------

